

 Why The Educational System Is Not In Place - pepeto
http://www.entrepreneur2be.com/2008/06/03/why-the-educational-system-is-not-in-place/
Just to point out - i am not saying that people shouldn't learn at school. Just that they are learning a lot of useless stuff instead of which they should be learning how to use the info they know to become successful.
======
designtofly
I disagree with just about every position that the author made. To be brief,
I'll only counter the author's main position: "The internet, along with all
the other improvements have made the process of finding and acquiring
information at cost approaching zero so trivial that the schools now seem out
of place." I say that this is exactly the reason why we will need schools even
more so. The overwhelming amount of information necessitates a subject matter
expert that can cut through the fads and focus on the first principles and
fundamentals.

Secondly, any person who advocates for using Wikipedia as a primary source is
clearly an idiot who has no appreciation or capability of primary source
research.

~~~
pepeto
you are a bit harsh but in any way, i am trying to show a different side of
learning - one in which you don't need 100% accuracy. If 5% of the information
of the information is wrong and it still does the job, what is the point of
sweating the lack of perfection? glad to hear opinion though

